# ipod or creative labs zen



## speedyguy (Jun 14, 2008)

my options r ipod nano 2gb witout video and creative labs zen 4gb mp3/video player...

i want 2 go wit creative but b4 that cn ne1 tel me d diff....like will it sound rly badd in front of ipod....coz fr almost same price m getting better features but only thing it wont be apple....n its cmin frm US....so plz advice...
thanx

Enjoy~!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

The Zen. Anyday.


----------



## New (Jun 14, 2008)

Of course ipod..


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

For audio quality, ipod. But wid gud earphones like Creative EP-630, it wont make a difference. im a diehard music fan, yet i dont see much difference between 2 players with good earphones. And many ppl fall in my category, chances are if u arent an expert, u wont notice much difference.
So go for Zen.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 14, 2008)

The Zen can beat the Nano hands down in terms of audio quality. And its also cheaper and plays mp4 too.


----------



## napster007 (Jun 14, 2008)

buddy..creative is anyday better in audio.the nano is all hype and no substance....the zen is the real deal. Ask any real music fan...he'll tell you that the zen kills the ipod on every aspect.(the design as an expection).

go for the zen....worth every penny!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 14, 2008)

audio quality of zen is as gud as that of ipod if not better


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2008)

The only thing the Creative thing will lack is the Apple design and, more important, the fit and finish. The synching with the computer won’t be up to the mark (it’s 100% automated on the iPod) and the UI won’t be as good. Plus, you have thousands of accessories readily available for the iPod.

I have no idea which one has better audio quality though.

---------------------

The iPhone, BTW, is the price of the iPod nano now.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 15, 2008)

1. beauty is a matter of opinion.i find my Zen Vision M better looking than an ipod. however, i do agree that the Zen Vision M is slightly thicker than the ipod

2. syncing of zen is very gud if the bundled s/w is used

3. zen does not support lyrics while ipod does

4. and yeah, accesories aren't too easily available...they r available on ebay though


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The only thing the Creative thing will lack is the Apple design and, more important, the fit and finish. The synching with the computer won’t be up to the mark (it’s 100% automated on the iPod) and the UI won’t be as good. Plus, you have thousands of accessories readily available for the iPod.
> 
> I have no idea which one has better audio quality though.
> 
> ...



The ipod nano is the ugliest looking ipod ever made by apple and Creative Zen is lot more sexier than ipod.

wathing movies on ipod nano is true comedy. All that you can watch is mp4. On Creative Zen, you can play mp4, divx, xvid videos. Moreover, the Zen's display is much more refreshing than that of ipod nano.

Creative's UI won't be that good????

Dude. *Did you forget that Creative has licensed the UI to Apple to use that in ipod's*.

Thousands of accessories. Right: 

FM radio receiver for Rs.1500 (inbuild in Zen)

The above one is just an example. ipod accessories are always grossly overpriced and not at all worth the money.

syncing with computer won't be upto the mark?????

Which one's better, using buggy and sluggish iTunes to copy music to ipod or drag and drop in Creative Zen (also sync client available for Zen)????

Please for god's sake, stop giving false information.

iphone for the price of ipod?? LOL. That's the base price dude. what about agreement etc?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ creative zen only plays mp4 after conversion...native support is only for divX/Xvids...however if the right codecs are installed, the bundled s/w converts all files....mp4s, rmvbs etc

creative zen has a 256k color screen as compared to 64k color screen of ipod...so definitely zen has a more vibrant screen

creative zen gives option of setting ur own wallpaper, which AFAIK does not exist in the ipod...small point i know, but i love setting wallys


----------



## aryayush (Jun 16, 2008)

xbonez said:


> creative zen has a 256k color screen as compared to 64k color screen of ipod...so definitely zen has a more vibrant screen


I’m unsure which iPod you’re talking about but all current Apple products, including all models in the iPod lineup (except the shuffle, of course), are capable of displaying 16 million colours.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2008)

xbonez said:


> ^^ creative zen only plays mp4 after conversion...native support is only for divX/Xvids...however if the right codecs are installed, the bundled s/w converts all files....mp4s, rmvbs etc
> 
> creative zen has a 256k color screen as compared to 64k color screen of ipod...so definitely zen has a more vibrant screen
> 
> creative zen gives option of setting ur own wallpaper, which AFAIK does not exist in the ipod...small point i know, but i love setting wallys



1) Have you tried to drag and drop any xvid/divx video to Zen and play it. It works.

2) both ipod and zen have 16million color display.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 16, 2008)

well u seemed 2b confused...m talkin abt nano old one but neva d less ts not available....it didnt had ne video codec though had display...

2nd...does creative support sd card support.....

m gettin 4gb zen....n can i stay wit bundled earphone for close to or better than ipod quality...if no which 1 shud i opt for n wats apprx price...thanx

Enjoy~!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 16, 2008)

desiibond said:


> 1) Have you tried to drag and drop any xvid/divx video to Zen and play it. It works.



thats what i said...creative zen has native support for divx/xvid


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> well u seemed 2b confused...m talkin abt nano old one but neva d less ts not available....it didnt had ne video codec though had display...
> 
> 2nd...does creative support sd card support.....
> 
> ...



Yes. Creative Zen supports SD card (upto 32gig). But content of the card are visible as a separate list.



xbonez said:


> thats what i said...creative zen has native support for divx/xvid



sorry for the misunderstanding 



xbonez said:


> thats what i said...creative zen has native support for divx/xvid



sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 17, 2008)

@desiibond: i didnt get it....u mean i cant access sd card files for live playing n storing....infact i am confused abt this....if they have sd support wats d fuzz of making advertisements of 2gb, 4gb, 8gb blabla....

n i need answer to that querry...abt sound....i really appreciate worth money for fm video, mp3 but can i get good enough close to sound quality of ipod or sony etc....how much will i hv 2 spend extra on it

Enjoy~!

guys plz suggest me...refer this site once

*www.mp4nation.net/catalog/

i just wanna know whethr these can b considered alng wit creative or is it better brand....i hope ts not like those china make mp4 players which v get here in grey markkt...

Enjoy~!


----------

